# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  8th All Indonesia koi show 2011

## hae

Nubie numpang curhat....

*REGISTRASINYA MAHAL AMATTTT........
* 

ampun kaka....

 

Show terbesar di penghujung tahun ini, yang merupakan agenda rutin, akan  kembali digelar diGraha Batununggal Indah - Bandung, tanggal 9-11  Desember 2011 dengan nama 8th All Indonesia Koi Show 2011. Melombakan 17  jenis Koi dari 14 kategori ukuran.Disamping itu akan diadakan Bazaar  dari tanggal 5-11 Desember 2011 
 Jenis yang dilombakan sebagai berikut :   
 	 	 	Kohaku 	 	 	Taisho Sanshoku 	 	 	Showa Sanshoku 	 	 	Shiro Utsuri 	 	 	Hi Ki Utsurimono 	 	 	Bekko 	 	 	Shusui 	 	 	Asagi 	 	 	Koromo 	 	 	Goshiki 	 	 	Kawarimono 	 	 	Hikarimono 	 	 	Hikari Moyomono 	 	 	Kinginrin A 	 	 	Kinginrin B 	 	 	Tancho 	 	 	Doitsu 	 	
  Sementara untuk ukuran dan biaya pendaftaran sebagai berikut :  
  	 		 			 s/d 20 cm 
			 			 			 Rp. 250.000,- 
			 		 		 		 			 21 - 25 cm 			 			 Rp. 300.000,- 		 		 		 			 26 - 30 cm 			 			 Rp. 350.000,- 		 		 		 			 31 - 35 cm 			 			 Rp. 400.000,- 		 		 		 			 36 - 40 cm 			 			 Rp. 500.000,- 		 		 		 			 41 - 45 cm 			 			 Rp. 600.000,- 		 		 		 			 46 - 50 cm 			 			 Rp. 700.000,- 		 		 		 			 51 - 55 cm 			 			 Rp. 900.000,- 		 		 		 			 56 - 60 cm 			 			 Rp. 900.000,- 		 		 		 			 61 - 65 cm 			 			 Rp.1.200.000,- 		 		 		 			 66 - 70 cm 			 			 Rp.1.200.000,- 		 		 		 			 71 - 75 cm 			 			 Rp.1.500.000,- 		 		 		 			 76 - 80 cm 			 			 Rp.1.500.000,- 		 		 		 			 over 80 cm 			 			 Rp.1.800.000,-  		 		 	   Sewa Bak Rp.1.500.000,-   
  Diskon Anggota APKI (tidak termasuk sewa bak) dan harus menunjukkan kartu anggota APKI: 
  	 		 			 1. 			 Klub 			20 % 
			 		 		 			 2. 			 Breeder 			25 % 
			 		 		 			 3. 			 Dealer 			30 % 
			 		 		 			 4. 			 Importir 			35 % 
			 		 	   Sementara untuk kejuaran yang diperebutkan sebagai berikut : 
  	 		 			 Over 80 cm 
			 			 			 Grand Champion 			 			 			 Melati Grand Champion 		 		 		 			 Over 80 cm 			 			 Runner Up Grand Champion 			 			  		 		 		 			 71 - 80 cm 			 			 Superior Champion 			 			 Melati Superior Champion 		 		 		 			 61 - 70 cm 			 			 Mature Champion 			 			 Melati Mature Champion 		 		 		 			 51 - 60 cm 			 			 Adult Champion 			 			 Melati Adult Champion 		 		 		 			 41 - 50 cm 			 			 Young Champion 			 			 Melati Young Champion 		 		 		 			 31 - 40 cm 			 			 Junior Young Champion 			 			 Melati Junior Young Champion 
			 		 		 		 			 21 - 30 cm 			 			 Baby Champion 2 			 			 Melati Baby Champion 2 		 		 		 			 Up to 20 cm 			 			 Baby Champion 1 			 			 Melati Baby Champion 1 		 		 		 			  			 			  			 			  			 		 		 		 			  			  			  		 		 			 Over 80 cm 			 			  Jumbo 			 			 Melati Jumbo 		 		 		 			 Over 60 cm 			 			 Male Champion 			 			 Melati Male Champion 		 		 		 			 all size
			 			 			 Best Tategoi 			 			  		 		 		 			  			 Best Keeping Award 			 Melati Keeping Award  		 		 			  			  			  		 		 			 Over 70 cm 			 			 Best in Variety 			 			  		 		 		 			 Over 80 cm 			 			 Best In Size 			 			 Melati Prize 
			 		 		 		 			 76 - 80 cm 			 			 Best In Size 			 			 Melati Prize  		 		 		 			 71 - 75 cm 			 			 Best In Size 			 			 Melati Prize 		 		 		 			 66 - 70 cm 			 			 Best In Size 			 			 Melati Prize 		 		 		 			 61 - 65 cm 			 			 Best In Size 			 			 Melati Prize 		 		 		 			 56 - 60 cm 			 			 Best In Size 			 			 Melati Prize 		 		 		 			 51 - 55 cm 			 			 Best In Size 			 			 Melati Prize 		 		 		 			 46 - 50 cm 			 			 Best In Size 			 			 Melati Prize 		 		 		 			 41 - 45 cm 			 			 Best In Size 			 			 Melati Prize 		 		 		 			 36 - 40 cm 			 			 Best In Size 			 			 Melati Prize 		 		 		 			 31 - 35 cm 			 			 Best In Size 			 			 Melati Prize 		 		 		 			 26 - 30 cm 			 			 Best In Size 			 			 Melati Prize 		 		 		 			 21 - 25 cm 			 			 Best In Size 			 			 Melati Prize 		 		 		 			 Up to 20 cm 			 			 Best In Size 			 			 Melati Prize 		 		 		 			 All Size 			 			 1st place, 2nd place, 3rd place
			 			 			  		 		 		 			  			 			  			 			  		 		 		 			  			 			 Most Entry
			 			 			  		 		 		 			  			 			 Most Point
			 			 			  		 		 		 			  			 			 Most Handling

*PERATURAN DAN TATA TERTIB SHOW* 

Setiap ikan yang didaftarkan harus disertai 3 (tiga) lembar fotonya  yang berwarna ukuran 3 R masing-masing untuk Panitia, Peserta, Lomba  dan Sertifi kat Pemenang. Keempat foto Ikan harus SAMA, diambil dari  atas, dengan posisi menghadap ke muka ikan. 2 (dua) lembar ditempel pada  formulir pendaftaran dan berikut 1 (satu) lembar lainnya harus  diserahkan kepada panitia pada saat didaftarkan dengan menuliskan nomor  pendaftaran di belakang foto. *Atau jika tidak dicetak dapat  melampirkan data digital dengan format nama file :  namapeserta-namahandling-kota peserta-jenis-ukuran*.Peserta dapat mengirimkan data digital tersebut lewat email ke   [email protected]  mulai tanggal 5 Desember 2011- 9 Desember 2011.Pendaftaran online lainnya dapat melalui *http://onlineentry.apki.info* , mulai tanggal 5 Desember 2011-9 Desember 2011.Pendaftaran ikan, baik yang Regular maupun One Day Entry, hanya  dilakukan pada hari Jum'at 9 Desember 2011, pukul 08.00 WIB - 21.00 WIB.Ikan yang akan mengikuti lomba (show) Regular, diterima panitia  (fish entry) pada hari Jumat tanggal 9 Desember 2011 dari pukul 07.00  WIB sampai dengan pukul 21.00 WIB.Peserta One Day Entry (khusus kota Bandung dan sekitarnya) diterima  paling lambat hari Sabtu 10 Desember 2011 pukul 08.00 WIB. Panitia  berhak menolak Ikan yang masuk di luar waktu yang telah ditentukan.Peserta One Day Entry dikenakan tambahan biaya 10 % dari total biaya pendaftaran.Peserta yang akan mengikuti Best Keeping Award (ikan minimal sudah 1  tahun dirawat di Indonesia), wajib melampirkan foto riwayat ikan, serta  memberi tanda khusus pada formulir pendaftaran.Ikan yang akan dilombakan harus dikarantina dan dipuasakan  sekurang-kurangnya 7 (tujuh) hari sebelum diserahkan kepada panitia  show.Peserta harus mengukur secara tepat ikannya. Panitia berhak  mengukur ulang ikan-ikan yang ukurannya diragukan. Keputusan panitia  tentang ukuran mutlak.Tanda tangan panitia dalam kartu pendaftaran hanya pengesahan pendaftaran bukan sebagai pengesahan ukuran.Bagi peserta dengan ukuran ikan diatas 60 cm harus membawa bak penjurian sendiri.Peserta wajib menyediakan peralatan sendiri seperti : serokan, dan peralatan handling lainnya.Panitia berhak mendiskualifi kasi Ikan yang dinilai tidak layak  mengikuti lomba (show); misalnya : cacat, tidak sehat atau berkutu, dan  uang pendaftaran tidak dikembalikan.Semua ikan harus dibuka dari kantong plastik dan dimasukkan kedalam bak yang tersedia, kecuali untuk peserta One Day Entry.Selama penjurian berlangsung, peserta/pemilik ikan wajib berada di  arena lomba (show) dengan jumlah personil maksimal 2 orang termasuk  pemilik ikan.Keputusan Juri adalah mutlak dan tidak dapat diganggu gugat.Panitia akan selalu berupaya untuk menjaga kesehatan dan  keselamatan ikan, namun demikian segala resiko yang terjadi pada ikan  selama lomba berlangsung menjadi tanggung jawab pemilik ikan atau  peserta yang bersangkutan.Pengambilan ikan hanya dapat dilakukan pada hari Minggu, tanggal 11 Desember 2011, pukul 18.00 WIB sampai selesai.Untuk menanggapi protes dari peserta, dikenakan uang administrasi  sebesar Rp.1.000.000,- dan hanya dapat dilakukan jika sudah mendaftarkan  protes ke Sekretariat.

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## veros

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## veros

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Kalo om hae siapa namanya om?  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## veros

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fahrial

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## veros

hehehe dari pada panjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaang mending di delete aja.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Permisi saya mau kenalan boleh ngak...Om Datta, Om Ajik, kenalan dong...eh jangan dibikin heboh nih,,,gue kenalan dilokasi yg salah yah....wkwkwkwkwkwk...
 :Kiss:  gue kasih Kiss Good morning dah pada....terus  :Peace: ....kalau ngak suka sama saya  yah di  :Banplease: ....salam semua... :Doh:  salah lagi...

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hae

> Nah, ini adalah klarifikasi yang kita tunggu
> Koi-s adalah komunitas pecinta koi dengan skala dan cakupan yang sangat luas. Anggota Koi-s tersebar di sebagian besar wilayah Indonesia. APKI membawahi klub-klub di tiap daerah yang berarti itu ada dalam wilayah atau teritori tertentu. Koi-s adalah unik. Anggotanya kadang juga terdaftar di klub daerah dimana mereka tinggal. 
> Saya sependapat dengan Oom Robby bahwa posisi Koi-s berada pada spektrum yang lebih luas daripada hanya sekedar klub daerah. Mitra itu sudah pas, IMHO.
> Saya kira demikianlah apa yang bisa saya tangkap dari ini semua.
> 
> Oom Haekal jangan terlalu risau juga. Kita happy-happy aja keeping Koi sambil nambah saudara....





> Wah, belum di "lock" juga ya. hehehehe..... Salam kenal om Haekal... Cara berkenalan yang unik ya.... tapi dengan cara ini om Haekal malah langsung dikenal teman - teman lain. hehehe.... Keep posting om, jangan malah jadi gak enak... banyak forum disini yang layak dimonitor, seperti Newbie ala Om Will, apresiasi ala om Datta dan om Nitto. Enjoy ya...



 :Peep: 


Makasi om semua atas apresiasinya... Sangat saya hargai...  :Clap2:

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

He he he he..... anggap aja Koi-s & APKI masuk fase "pengantin baru" lagi. Anggap aja, dalam term yang sekarang, is a second honeymoon. 
Oom Ajiek bisa tetap merelay kegiatan APKI ke komunitas Koi-s sebatas reportase layaknya majalah-majalah komunitas lainnya. Kita musti akan banyak terbantu dengan adanya reportase khas a la Koismag seperti itu.

Janganlah beda term pola kerjasama ini menjadikan pola hubungan kita dengan APKI mengendur. Harusnya malah menngkat dengan corak yang lebih dinamis. Tetap lakukan liputan seperti biasanya, Oom. Tanpa itu saya pribadi akan merasa kehilangan "rasa" Koi-s dalam atmosfernya.

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Semuanya bingung..  Saya jg bingung... Mas boy bingung...   Rame2 bingung...


Hahahahaa oh ternyata papih ikut bingung juga  ::

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Mantap om donny..  :: 



> Cm kadang2 emang saya cm merasa kalau lg deket dgn organisasi lain jadi agak dicuekin di kois ... Hanya perasaan aja sih...


 Hah? Sumpe lo?! Sama siapaaaaa??! Hahahaha...
Diposting dong om showa 60an cm baru yang dari koi castle.. Hunting koi diem2 aja nih.. Hehe..

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## veros

..........penuh canda dan tawa yg bikin kois jadi hidup, ,,,,salut buat semua anggota yg ada dan semangat terus..............dan teruuuuuuus.

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> Maaf om ya saya sangat awam mengenai organisasi Koi, apa ZNA chapter Bandung itu masuk dalam APKI dan dianggap klub koi.
> Rada aneh juga om kalau Zen Nippon Airinkai Chapter (yang ada 3 di Indonesia Jakarta, Bandung dan Surabaya) yang internasional menjadi bagian dari Asosiasi lokal?
> Saya cuma analogikan dg pehimpunan profesi saya jadi yang seperti ini agak aneh rasanya, sedangkan keanggotaan ZNA saja rasanya tidak sejalan dg APKI  _....Those who are interested in Nishikigoi keeping, except business koi keepers and breeders, can join ZNA._


Om Harmada sangat jeli...

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Kalo gitu gak pake nama: republik gading koi  promosinya gak ada dong saya loh padahal kemaren baru dapat GC b & Rgc.... Juara umum pula



Republik Gading Koi kan new club for penghobi ( customer Gading Koi ). Tak terdaftar di Apki, serta di kontes Sugois yang kemaren tak diberikan diskon. Untuk ke depannya, republik ini binun euy...Ha3x...

Jadi katakanlah, makelar alias gading koi membeli dari Samurai Koi, lalu di jual ke end user. Lalu end user mau ikutsertkan koi nya dalam show dengan nama republik Gading Koi....

Toh perputaran bisnis koi seharusnya bermuara pada customer satisfaction....

Sedikit info, republik ini muncul atas kepercayaan customer, yang ingin Gading Koi maju di show. Mereka berpikir, toh koi koi nya hanya seperintilan kecil dari juara di Show. Apa artinya point itu dibandingkan nama besar yang lain...  Lebih baik, naik panggung saja dan yang tertulis di pengumpulan point nama makelar nya aja....

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Oya tnyt udah diupdate yach. Maaf om saya cuma diminta tlg untuk info struktur organisasi zna bandung aja.........
Bandung setahu saya ada bbrp klub : Zna, PKC, Shinkokai. Tp kalo mereka bikin show semua bergabung atas nama Bandung Koi Club. Soal boleh atau tidak, kayanya pihak APKi yg punya kewenangan menjelaskan.

Btw,kalo AMKi blh masuk zna gak? kayanya di indo cukup unik,banyak hobbies yg latah jadi jualan koi (kaya saya, hehehe)

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> Ini rame ngebahas diskon, kyk org susah aja si... Kt beli ikan mahal2, mau kontes ya tinggal bayar, kalau dirasa kemahalan ya jgn ikut.. 
> 
> Kalau masalah apki nanti jdnya sepi kan salah kelola berarti ya nanti mgkn mrk evaluasi lg.. Kalau tetep rame ya kt mau blg apa ? 
> 
> Pusing kan ? Take it simple guys, berasa mahal ga usa iktan , nanti jg sepi.. Kl niat iktan ya byr , cr yg murah si sah2 aja kok.. Disc sana sini... 
> 
> Hehehe
> 
> Thx
> ...


Hehe.. Om dony bener banget..  ::  
Tapi ada yang mungkin jangan dilupakan om.. Stake holder di koi juga ada petani lokal & hobiis koi lokal yang kepentingannya juga rasanya perlu dipikirkan..

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> ga berlaku buat Semarang Koi Club luh om will


Semarng koi club beraninya keroyokan  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mohon di perjelas dengan statisitik kalau perlu..statement yang saya bold dan font perbesar... 
> 
> Kebetulan GC A di HTP itu ikan F1 pijahan breeder Kois. Sukabumi dalam pandangan saya, tak ada statement yang mengharuskan koi import ga juara kan?
> 
> Sukabumi mengundang segala jenis koi untuk berlaga di arena nya tanpa ada kekhawatiran. Kembali lagi pada penghobi, mana yang anda pikir layak bertarung di kampung sana...
> 
> Dari sisi pemilik GC B dan RGC A, saya pertegas dan nyatakan, ikan GC B tersebut ikan yang harga nya hanya 4 juta. Yang sudah saya keeping sendiri selama 8 bulan. Om Dony dan kawan kawan juga sudah sering lihat koi itu berenang di Kelapa Gading . Toh Spirit simple saya untuk memasukan koi itu, toh harga koi 40 cm hanya 4 jt. Sedangkan koi lokal Sukabumi yang champion atau best in size ukuran 15 - 20 cm di minta 7,5 jt ...
> 
> Anyway ini pandangan saya, pandangan yang lain juga banyak dan bermotivasi....Tinggal bagaiamana kita menyikapinya...


Di htp kontes yg lalu om glen dkk pengurus kois komplitlah disana.. Masa perlu pake statistik ? Lebih dr ratusan mata jg melihat htp yg turun majoritas lokal ..

Nah di sukabumi emg ga ada keharusan ikan lokal aja , makanya yg tanding ada ikan inport .. Ga masalah om glen..

 Cm kalau dikembalikan memajukakan petani lokal dan breeder lokal ya ga pas aja mnrt saya pribadi.. Seharusnya bobot sukabumi lbh drpd htp ...

Ga masalah hrg om glen.. Ikan sony aja lbh murah dr ikan hendrawan bs gc di merah putih...kt gak meributkan hrg ikan disini !  Yg mengusik saya berkomentar adalah memajukan petani lokal dan ikan lokal tdk bisa hanya dgn memberikan diskon besar2an.. Tp tindakan nyata di kontes2.. Sy sgt mengapresiasi karomul wahid award .. Itu bikin saya salut sampe skrg terhadap kois..

Salam

Dony

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

om om sesepu koi semua, saya masi newbie, mao kasi usul nih:
bagaimana kl show kita bedain kelas dengan ukuran dan harga ikannya? (dengan ditambah kl ikan harganya murah pendaftarannya murah, kl ikan ny mahal pendaftarannya mahal..)
salah satu contoh: 
*ukuran 30-35cm* (kita kasi kelas menurut harganya), mis:
kelas A harga dr Rp.100rb - Rp 3 jt  pendaftaran = 100rb
kelas B harga dr Rp.3,1jt - Rp 9jt pendaftaran = 200rb
kelas C harga dr Rp.9,1jt - Rp 15jt  pendaftaran = 300rb
kelas D harga dr Rp. 15jt keatas pendaftaran = 400rb

*kelas nisai 50-60cm* 
kelas A harga dr Rp.100rb - Rp 5 jt  pendaftaran = 200rb
kelas B harga dr Rp.5,1jt - Rp 12jt pendaftaran = 300rb
kelas C harga dr Rp.12jt - Rp 25jt  pendaftaran = 500rb
kelas D harga dr Rp. 25jt keatas pendaftaran = 1jt

jadi seluruh peserta lomba waktu daftar menunjukan bon /invoice pembelian koi, beserta harga koi nya (dng catatan kl bikin harga n bon palsu dosa tanggung sendiri).. mempergunakan nama pemilik ikan dan kl nama dealer dicantumkan menandakan ikan di beli d sana..
jadi maksudnya dengan di beri kelas seperti ini, juara dan piala hanya diberikan kepada pemenang juara 1 di kelas masing2 saja (tdk ada juara2 or 3).. kecuali kesas GC (grand champion)
adapun dibuat seperti ide saya dengan harapan saya:
1. semua koi import dan lokal tidak dibedakan, toh sama aja tetep ikan koi (mahkluk hidup ciptaan Tuhan) 
2. dengan kontes sesuai harga, semua kalangan bisa ikut kontes (yg beli n punya ikan murah, bisa dpt pendaftaran yg lbh murah dan yang beli n punya ikan mahal dikenakan pendaftaran yg lbh mahal)..
3. menurut saya ini cukup fair dengan alasan "harga menentukan kualitas" yah memang nga mustahil kalo ikan murah bisa jadi juara champion.. tetapi lebih sering ikan yang mahal jd juara champion (dan ini tdk salah karena menurut saya wajar n sesuai "ada harga yang ada barang", sesuai prinsip penjual/seller (kl koi ny bagus yah wajar pasti ada harga /mahal), kecuali hoki dpt ikan bagus /juara dng harga murah. 
4. terlebih lagi agar kita bisa tau dan lomba hunting koi, dng tujuan berlomba mendapatkan koi bagus di kisaran harga yg ada dikelasnya..
5. bisa lbh bagus jg utk breeder lokal untuk memiliki penilaian harga koi yg mereka besarkan, dng tujuan kualitas n harga koi lokal bisa bersaing dengan kualitas n harga koi import (jd kl koi lokal bisa kalahin koi import di kisaran harga yg sama, kan harga n kualitas  koi lokal bisa ikut terangkat), terlebih lg breeder lokal bisa sesukses breeder import dan bisa terkenal d dunia..


saya memang masi baru d dunia kontes koi, bahkan baru hobbiest koi, karena baca thread jd pengen ikut kasi ide  ::  tujuan saya agar kita jd lbh simple piara n kontes koi, jng jd ribet dng politik koi.. kita seneng2 aja hunting koi adu kejelian memilih ikan, membesarkan ikan, adu keahlian menawar harga koi, dan adu dikelas ukuran sekian dengan harga sekian sapa yg jd juara.. maka semuanya jd lbh mudah dan kl memang seorang juara menang karena d kelas dan porsi yang tepat..

mudah2an usul saya d terima oleh seluruh penghobbiest Indonesia..  :Pray2: 

kl ada salah kata mohon d maklumi..

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

> Saya rasa kita terlalu jauh pembahasnya.... Kembali ke kontek threadnya saja....


setuju om sbw 
kalau kembali ke konteknya berarti kita kembali bahas curhatnya om hae yg mengatakan bahwa biaya pendaftaran

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> He he he kan kembali ke konteknya om. Mohon disimak di halaman pertama om he he he.
> 
> Salam hormat
> tsa


Hehehe salah persepsi maksudnya judul thread  ::

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Lanjutkan aza, kita sdh terlanjur jadi org Indonesia yg lebay kyk Sinetron... Thread ini layaknya informasi sekaligus pertanyaan tdk ada interpretasi lain dan smua komitment jgn diartikan lain... Kl protes kan ke panitia bkn ke thread ini, jadi itu sesuatu yg biasa2 saja, mari dudukkan sebuah opini sebagaimana porsinya saja jgn dilebih2kan, mari kita proaktif jgn reaktif, jadi mari kawan2 yg ada di thread ini jgn menghakimi yg buat thread atau siapapun... sudah saat-nya kita dewasa dlm menyikapi dengan berbagai opini publik yg memang akan beragam... Yukkk kita bicara mslh koi saja tidak berdebat kusir kyk di DPR... Peace to All...

----------


## hae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Pak Presiden, Kang Haji SBW, Pak Hae, Donny dan semua kolega:
> Dahsyat percakapan di sini; semuanya baik dan saling melengkapi. Sah kalau bilang biaya pendaftaran kemahalan (sah juga ditulis dengan HURUF KAPITAL BESAR SEMUA; tentu bagi yang merasa jumlah segitu riil "sesuatu banget"); Sah pula untuk kasih tahu bagaimana caranya mendapatkan diskon; Sah juga untuk ngajak "yuk yang penting ayo berangkat"; Sah pula untuk hanya menerawang GC-nya dari mana.
> Mantapppp maju terus! Saya (makin) bangga jadi anggota komunitas ini dan (makin) dapat banyak wawasan. Thanks Chiefs!


Hahahhah sah chief.... Sesuatu gitu  ::  thnx u.... Bang  :Thumb:  ha

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

> Team Bali setiap all Indo Show juga BERANGKATTTTTTT  ha ha ha ha ha.....


 
team nya berangkat, ikannya ngak  :Bounce:

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> di rekap main winner, ikan Haryanto P menang 3x dan Felix Denanta jg 3x.........di kolom juara umum nama Haryanto P ada kok, nomor 4 ?? Apa ini yg om datta maksud?


Halo om grinkz, akhirnya ya direvisi om... Sempat jadi pertanyaan kok om di beberapa grup BB..






Kelihatannya sistemnya masih manual om, perlu ditingkatkan kehandalannya untuk sistem on-line, agar keluhan seperti om Rova tidak ada lagi..  



> Saya lihat update Result Lomba di web apki, update hasilnya lama dan kurang lengkap . Kurang afdol bagi pengguna online.


 
Selamat bagi para pemenang... 
Btw, GC A, RGC dan GC B nya sama dengan show All Indo yang terdahulu ya?

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KokugyoSan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Waduuh..gak sempat ketemu ya, saya padahal ada di Bandung tapi karena kerepotan acara lain hanya bisa datang jumat malam..,  Selamat untuk penyelenggara.. meriah dan sukses acaranya..
> 
> Om EG kalo ke Bali aku ikut ya..


 wah beruntung aku ketemu om Robby , aku cari cari sabtu gak ketemu. ketemunya om bony. 
kalau aku ke bali ikut om? hehehehehe

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

> Ada satu hal yang bergaung di benak saya, bagaimana kabarnya koi pijahan petani lokal di All Indo show kemarin ? Dari Bali sendiri kita punya breeder yang luar biasa canggihnya. Dari Pandaan, dari Tangerang juga demikian,  dan masih banyak lagi teman-teman breeder lokal yang lain yang tidak kalah piawainya menghasilkan koi berkualitas yang tidak mungkin saya sebutkan satu persatu. Menurut saya kalau memang minim jumlah  fresh dari negeri sakura , bukankah ini sebenarnya momentum bagi breeder lokal terkenal kita untuk unjuk kebolehan? Hanya mengutarakan isi hati, gak ada maksud lain


Sayang jg breeder bali sepertinya ogah ribet dgn urusan handling koi utk kontes....apalgi rata rata kontes diselenggarakan di jawa....resiko ikan stress,mati jg...

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> Kemarin juga sempat berbincang - bincang seperti biasanya disetiap ketemuan di arena Show dengan CKK.
> Kali ini CKK berpartisipasi dengan menurunkan *anakan sendiri Showa 85 cm dan Sanke 79 cm* ........ kualitas bagus apalagi untuk ukuran KTP lokal yang susah dibedakan dengan import.
> 
> Dengan rendah hati Beliau berkata : *Hanya untuk kepuasan dan senang -senang saja ...*.... mana mungkin bisa menang melawan Koi import yang nota bene berasal dari kumpulan Koi bagus di seluruh Jepang yang diboyong ke Indo.
> 
> Apakah tidak sepantasnya Showa/ Sanke ini yang justru mendapatkan *Gelar Best Keeping* atau penghargaan apalah yang menunjukkan penghargaan hasil Maha karya yang luar biasa menurut saya juga tidak ada maksud apa - apa. 
> Salam.


Terimakasih pencerahannya, Om Abi

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KokugyoSan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KokugyoSan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

> Oh, oke om rahmat.. Mungkin saya, om will & teman2 yang mempertanyakan diluar karena dapat informasinya dari web.. (again?)
> Untuk kriterianya sendiri bagaimana om? Mungkin om rahmat tau bocorannya?


 Setau saya kriteria nya hanya untuk ikan yg sudah minimal 1 tahun di Indonesia dan mendapat point tertinggi (Gelar tertinggi) pada saat show kemaren..... Otomatis yg A jatuh ke SANKE GC A dan yang B jatuh ke KARASHI GC B, karena kedua ikan tersebut sudah 1 tahun berada di Indonesia....

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> Intip intip foto yuks
> 
> 
> 
> Best Variety Kohaku, ciamikk


Cover girlnya majalah Koi-s no 15 :First:

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

> Wkkwkwkwkkk ya no.1 ikan sukabumi ya punya fahmi


wkwkwk...hati2 salah penafsiran om soni.....

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

